# 18r?



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone have one they want to sell or trade?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think cortney has one?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

we will see.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wut do you want to trade for?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

do you have one?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no but i got an 18t that can be converted


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I sold mine.......phil, you gots to get one though.....they're sweet in stock trim!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

working on getting one with mamba and lots of hopups


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got probably $150 worth of hopups on the the one I got, and truth-be-told, it doesn't really feel significantly better than the stock one. It's cool to have the bling though!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://aedownloads.com/pdf/convert_ae18.pdf

Phil (or anybody else), if you've got an extra 18T, B, or MT, looks like you could convert it to an R very easily. If you've got an FT, you don't have to buy new turnbuckles. All these parts are pretty cheap.......looks like you could convert for about $50-60.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i thought about that but i want one of each.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil i got an 18t that i would be willing to sell for the rite price as a roller. it can be easily converted to an 18r


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

working on a deal now for a 18R but thanks anyway.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

does the 18t 18r and 18b use the same chassi


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya they do


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes they do


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, if you follow this link you will see what it takes to convert an 18t to a b, mt, or R.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=127843


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Phil only buys cars he doesn't run them . He looks at them at night and sells them for half price the next day . haha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!! come to think of it, ive only ever seen him run two cars. an 1/8 scale a month or two ago and then a truggy that wasnt even his last week. LOL


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

In Yo Face Phil!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea But I Can Still Beat You Guys Around The Track Man Thats Sad.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

In a foot race ?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea!LOL


----------

